# 1998 or so Johnson 30hp bogged down



## tmetz (Sep 26, 2013)

My buddies boat we usually hunt out of has a 30hp Johnson on the back and it will get great power up until the boat is about to go up on plane and bogs down all the way back to idle but will not lose total power. We looked its getting fuel to the carb when running. It seems like it's getting choked out. 

Just wondered if anyone had any other ideas on it. Thanks!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Take it out again and right when it starts to fall off plane, puwh the choke and see what happens.
If it runs faster you got a carb problem, if not, u gots a different problem
Start from there


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> Take it out again and right when it starts to fall off plane, puwh the choke and see what happens.
> If it runs faster you got a carb problem, if not, u gots a different problem
> Start from there


X2


----------

